# Video of working yearling cattle (with dogs and horses)



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

i totally want to come visit you!!! i have been thinking of taking my daughter to one of those working ranches to a vacation lol here where i live its very flat and lots of sand. one nice thing is my inlaws have a beach i can take the horses to play at.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

These videos are so awesome!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you both. Bloodhoundmom, you are more than welcome to come here though we are fixing to ship the cattle out sometime in August. But be prepared to spend all day in the saddle............literally.  That was a short day and we started about 10 am and finished at almost 5 pm. LOL.


----------

